# Other Discussions > Off Topic Discussions >  Off topic: Razor recommendations

## mpb47

I know this is off topic but it does have to deal with hair so here goes:

 I don't like shaving with a regular razor/shaving cream because I am always in a rush in the am to get to work on time.  Electric is so much faster.

When I turned 16 my dad bought me my first electric razor. I loved it because it was fast and the blades never wore out. However the last couple I had I noticed the blades would wear out pretty quickly. It's like they have made them intentionally cheaper so you keep having to buy blades every few months.

Anyone recommend an electric that has long lasting blades? Thanks.

----------


## Tracy C

I use an epilator but I'm betting you probably shouldn't use one of those on your face.   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mpb47

> I use an epilator but I'm betting you probably shouldn't use one of those on your face.


 No thanks...some how I suspect that might hurt just a bit  :Smile:

----------


## mariechin1234

I use quality razor. Though expensive, it's worth the use. Merkur 34C/38C, Gillette Mach 3/Mach 3 Turbo, Edwin Jagger DE89, Merkur 180 Long Handle and Gillette Fusion/Fusion Proglidea.

----------


## baldbutcool

I was in the same boat as you and was looking for a great electric razor. I suggest you have a look here and pick one from the list that fits your budget range and preferences. I have two of those, the Philips 1280x and the panasonic and both have never given me any issues with the blades with proper maintainence ( oiling before every shave and cleaning afterwards ). 

All in all, it also depends on how you take care of the product and not just on the blades itself. But trust me, I've had a bunch of crappy ones in the past and know what you mean.

----------


## Hairmore

I also used to have the same old razor for over 5 years. It served me well and I never experienced problems with the blades. Only thing was that it broke  after it fell down once. I use some Philips now and it serves well. I had to change blades after two years now.

----------

